# Quinton Jackson's Albino Son Saying He Can Slam Chuck Liddell



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

haha this is a awsome vid its a highlight.. but midway thru rampage's albino son claims he can slam chuck liddell

haha good kid'

YouTube - Quinton Jackson


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Organik said:


> haha this is a awsome vid its a highlight.. but midway thru rampage's albino son claims he can slam chuck liddell
> 
> haha good kid'
> 
> YouTube - Quinton Jackson


Sick...Thanks


----------



## HaTe (Dec 28, 2006)

Quinton is much more entertaining then chuck. I rather have him as a champ then Liddell anyday


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

HaTe said:


> Quinton is much more entertaining then chuck. I rather have him as a champ then Liddell anyday


Yeah, I mean who wants a champ that finishes 90+% of his fights?


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I dont think he implied Chuck was a bad champion...he just thinks Rampage is more entartaining - and I agree, as do most people.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I dont think he implied Chuck was a bad champion...he just thinks Rampage is more entartaining - and I agree, as do most people.


Maybe "most" people on here do(not even sure about that,maybe we need a poll..),but the ICEMAN sells the most PPVs and sell out more than any other UFC fighter.

So ATM,there is no proof that "most" think Rampage is more exciting,if anything there is proof the other way around. Maybe that will change very very soon though.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Outside the ring, yea Rampage is more entertaining, he's like a WWE character. But inside? Chuck is easily the more exciting fighter. If you need proof, watch Rampage's most recent fights and then watch Chuck's. No contest.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I m just thinking of the Arona fight (your buddy LOL), and the Graceful defeats to Mauricio, Wand and Saku. The slams entartain peeople...


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Shogun said:


> Outside the ring, yea Rampage is more entertaining, he's like a WWE character. But inside? Chuck is easily the more exciting fighter. If you need proof, watch Rampage's most recent fights and then watch Chuck's. No contest.



I still want to see what kind of game Rampage is going to bring to the octagon. 

If he is powerslamming people and knocking people out like he was doing before chuteboxe had their way with him, then I think he will be the biggest UFC star to date, surpassing even mr. bobblehead highvoice himself in popularity. 

If he comes in and gives a few listless performances and then gets whomped on by chuck, then his career is over. 

I think it is really as simple as that.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I m just thinking of the Arona fight (your buddy LOL), and the Graceful defeats to Mauricio, Wand and Saku. The slams entartain peeople...


Yea the Rampage Arona slam is the one of the best MMA highlights of all time. However, I haven't seen that Rampage in a long time. I don't know whether it was his religious conversion or beating he took from Wanderlei, but he just doesn't look like the same guy anymore. Check his Lindland fight at WFA (which easily could have been a loss or draw) and his last Pride fight, he seems to have lost that passion to fight.

Maybe the move and allure of big riches in the UFC will reignite him? I hope so, otherwise he's all bark and no bite.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Never knew he had an albino son....kind of ironic in a way with all his talk about being the best black MMA fighter ever and basically the only 'black man' in the UFC now. Albinos are wierd...no offense but honestly they are fascinating specimens.


----------



## HaTe (Dec 28, 2006)

i didnt mean to say chuck is a bad fighter or quinton is a better fighter.. i just rather watch someone slam people on their head and make fun of other fighters then watch someone like chuck who just stands their and do same thing in every fight... and i hate his commericals


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Never knew he had an albino son....kind of ironic in a way with all his talk about being the best black MMA fighter ever and basically the only 'black man' in the UFC now. Albinos are wierd...no offense but honestly they are fascinating specimens.


ive seen some freaky lookin ones... its crazy that they have no pigment.. wierd


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I never knew a black guy could have an albino kid. Thats wierd.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe the the losses to Wanderlei Silva took something out of Rampage. But, if he gets in top form, it will be hard for anyone to stop him. 

Ultimate Fighting Championship MMA news on UFC Tickets, Events, Gear, Clothing, and more.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I never knew a black guy could have an albino kid. Thats wierd.


Well black albino's are still black it doesn't affect only certain races. They are still black they just have a defect to where they have no pigment. And no I'm not using a "your a racist dumbass" tone when I write this post. Just talkin.

LOL @ SuzukS below me


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I haven't seen Rampage like he was in the video for a while now, let's hope his confidence returns after a few wins... Until his ass gets handed to him by Chuck Liddell that is


----------

